

India's Premier Hackathon Event: In50hrs. 9-11 December, Chennai  - vijayanands
http://in50hrs.thestartupcentre.com

======
sshrin
Ideas for the hackathon at:

[http://www.google.com/moderator/#15/e=147979&t=147979.40](http://www.google.com/moderator/#15/e=147979&t=147979.40)

